# Best areas in Bath?



## SCJ (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all
I posted a question like this elsewhere but it got a bit mixed up with other queries. I am just trying to find out if there are any areas in or near Bath that should be avoided. I would like to live within 20 minutes of the town if possible and I'd like to get an idea of anywhere I should leave alone.


----------



## GoingIn2011 (Jan 11, 2009)

SCJ said:


> Hi all
> I posted a question like this elsewhere but it got a bit mixed up with other queries. I am just trying to find out if there are any areas in or near Bath that should be avoided. I would like to live within 20 minutes of the town if possible and I'd like to get an idea of anywhere I should leave alone.


I don't know Bath that well but from what I understand there aren't too many bad areas. If you have specific areas in mind I can ask my Bathonian friends at work.


----------



## SCJ (Jan 4, 2009)

GoingIn2011 said:


> I don't know Bath that well but from what I understand there aren't too many bad areas. If you have specific areas in mind I can ask my Bathonian friends at work.


Thanks for replying. I have searched properties in my price range and within about 3 miles of Bath and some of the suburbs that come up a bit are Redland Park, Whiteway, Southdown, Peasedown St John, and Twerton. I have no real preference as I don't know the area beyond a few visits to the city itself when I was living in London in the 90's.

Main thing is a safe area to live. Public transport access to Centre of town would be good too.

Thanks again


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

SCJ said:


> Hi all
> I posted a question like this elsewhere but it got a bit mixed up with other queries. I am just trying to find out if there are any areas in or near Bath that should be avoided. I would like to live within 20 minutes of the town if possible and I'd like to get an idea of anywhere I should leave alone.


Wiltshire has a combination of some lovely small english market towns and also some larger towns that have suffered from rapid expansion. If commuting is not so much of an issue then avoid the expensive commuter towns along the M4 motorway.

Nice towns within 15 miles or so i think would be Corsham, Marlborough and the larger town of Melksham. 

Places i would prefer to avoid are Calne, Devises & Chippenham.

My opinions are based on having lived in Calne for 11 years.


----------



## haricotvert (Sep 1, 2008)

tomben said:


> Wiltshire has a combination of some lovely small english market towns and also some larger towns that have suffered from rapid expansion. If commuting is not so much of an issue then avoid the expensive commuter towns along the M4 motorway.
> 
> Nice towns within 15 miles or so i think would be Corsham, Marlborough and the larger town of Melksham.
> 
> ...


Tomben....you are definately right about Calne & Chippenham. Melksham is the PITS! It has no good facilities, I know....I had to live there for a while. 

Devizes is very nice indeed and is a lovely market town with plenty of independent shops and a wonderful weekly market. I live near there now in a tiny village. 

Bradford on Avon is not too bad (10 miles from Bath) I lived there for 12 years. Property is expensive, but it has a mainline into Bath that takes about 15 minutes.

There are a few places in Bath that aren't too great, but you get that in any City. It's a beautiful place, but it has terrible congestion if you are a driver. Better to stick to public transport there.

Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## SCJ (Jan 4, 2009)

*Thanks*



haricotvert said:


> Tomben....you are definately right about Calne & Chippenham. Melksham is the PITS! It has no good facilities, I know....I had to live there for a while.
> 
> Devizes is very nice indeed and is a lovely market town with plenty of independent shops and a wonderful weekly market. I live near there now in a tiny village.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information. Sounds like some of the towns just out of Bath are OK. My main goal really is to get work in Bath (although might have to be Bristol)and not have to commute too far. ( I currently commute over an hour each way in Sydney and I don't want to do that for toomany more years ). I am going to visit Bath over Xmas this year to scope it out a bit further too. 

Thanks again Tomben & Haricotvert for taking time to reply to this query.


----------



## minkysmonkey (Sep 8, 2009)

*Further query*

Hi. Just started looking for property in Bath as well. Did you manage to formulate any opinions about the various areas at all? I would be really interested to know what you found out!


----------

